
Twilio Flex: the programmable contact center platform - uptown
https://www.twilio.com/flex
======
mrunkel
Note to product marketers: If you don't put prices in an easy to see and
understand manner on your website, I won't even bother to investigate the
features.

What use are the features if the price doesn't work for me? This saves my time
in only investigating products that make their pricing structure clear.

~~~
lilbobbytables
Access is not open yet.

However, either way, if you're really the market for the product then not
seeing pricing won't keep you from inquiring.

~~~
mrunkel
And I’m unequivocally stating that I will not.

